
Does this guy still cook in SF? Would love to eat his food with an HN group - rms
http://www.foodhacking.com/
======
rms
I emailed him and didn't get a response yet... I vaguely remember emailing him
last time I went to SF and also didn't get a response.

Are there any other molecular gastronomy places in town?

